# SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!



## Bremsklotz (13 Februar 2009)

Ich bekam neulich eine SMS von einem Fotodienst!!! Absender war eine 0163... Nr., die nicht zu meinem Bekanntenkreis zählt. Ich wurde aufgefordert 33311 zu wählen um die MMS abzurufen. Rechts unten zeigte mir das Handy an, dass eine MMS € 1,99 kostet.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die € 1,99 hätte zahlen sollen.
Sehe ich das richtig, das ist meine Frage?
Ich habe ein Prepaid Handy ohne Vertrag.
Ich habe das Ganze sofort gelöscht.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Glückwunsch.

Ab jetzt bekommst du etwa einmal pro Woche so was, ein knappes halbes Jahr lang. Dann hörts von selbst auf, vermutlich wechseln die dann den Zufallszahlengenerator-Algorithmus.

Das war jedenfalls bei mir so - geantwortet habe ich natürlich nie.


----------



## Bremsklotz (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Danke Katzenhai,

ich dachte es mir fast. Also ungespitzt löschen und nicht drüber ärgern. Bis jetzt kam das nur einmal und ist etwas länger als eine Woche her. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.
Bisher bin ich von ungebetenen Nachrichten weitgehend verschont geblieben, sowohl auf dem Handy, als auch auf dem Festnetz. Hoffe, es bleibt so.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Der Schrott kam bei mir auch gerade an... hoffentlich bleibt's bei dieser einen Spam-SMS!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> ich dachte es mir fast. Also ungespitzt löschen und nicht drüber ärgern.


...oder eine Beschwerdemail an rufnummernmissbrauch(@)bnetza.de, dann wird die beworbene Nummer evtl. gesperrt. Perfekt wäre es mit einem Foto oder Scan vom Display. Und Dein Name/Adresse muß drin stehen.
Mach Dir einfach eine Vorlage und schick die dann jedes Mal an die Bundesnetzagentur.
Tststs, dass Katzenhai so was nicht reinschreibt... *fliiiitzzzzzz*


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Danke Aka-Aka,

ich werde es mir für evtl. zukünftige SMS merken. Wenn ich in Zukunft verschont bleibe, um so besser.


----------



## Püppi (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Habe grade mal wieder solch eine SMS bekommen, geht schon seit ca 4 Monaten so, und das alle 7-9 Tage.

Hoffe das es bald ein Ende hat.

Gruß Püppi


----------



## Sirius (16 Februar 2009)

*Neuer Spam-Run*

Alle die SMS-Spam für die 33311 bekommen haben, sollten sich bei der BNetzA beschweren und auch die Absender-Rufnummer mit angeben.

Verursacher des Spams ist wieder einmal die *Mobile Gateway Poland*:


			
				beamgate schrieb:
			
		

> Die KWN *33311* wurde von uns exklusiv für die Firma MOBILE GATEWAY POLAND aufgeschaltet.



Der Mobile Gateway Poland sind bereits rekordverdächtig viele Nummern von der BNetzA abgeklemmt worden:

015209959761
01623623029
01637114862
01724297814
01724297816
01724297818
01783472657
01783474806
01783475116
01783475409
01783475482
01783475484
01783475531
01783475956
01783475976
01783476031
01783476200
01783476354
01783476369
01783476618
01783476707
01783476770
01783476920
01783476986
01783476989
01783476996
01783477044
01783477255
01783477337
01783477413
01783477611
01783477795
01783477796
01783477834
01783477864
01783478056
01783478437
01783478468
01783478477
01783478505
01783478662
01783479026
01783479323
01783496942
01783499231
01783500644
01783501321
01783502044
01783502373
01783502443
01783503271
01783503663
01783504153
01783504426
01783504877
01783505076
01783505344
01783505621
01783505706
01783505763
01783507982
01805116605
01805116608

Einige der Rufnummern tauchten bereits bei der *Server-Tel Ltd. & Co. KG* auf...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch gerade eine dieser SMS bekommen. Das erste mal. Ich habe gleich mal gegoogled und bin auf die dieses Formum hier aufmerksam geworden. 

Normalerweise gebe ich meine Nr. nicht weiter. Daher würde es mich mal interessieren, woher sie die haben. Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen meine Nummer lediglich an mein neues Fitness-Studio weitergegeben.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es bei Euch auch so war, dass diese SMS irgendwann kam, nachdem Ihr Eure Nummer an eine bestimmte Person weitergegeben habt. Vielleicht kann man so die Bezugsquellen des Senders herausfinden. (Mein Fitness-Studio hat mir nämlich versichert, die Daten würden nicht weitergegeben.)

Wär schön, wenn Ihr mal Eure Erfahrungen berichten könntet.


MfG M.L.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Hallöchen, 
bin wie mein vorgänger aus dem gleichen grund auf dieses forum gestoßen. 
Werde mich dann wohl auch beschweren, sollte ich nochmals eine sms bekommen. 

und an meinen vorgängern, ich hab meine handynr an niemanden in den letzten monaten weitergegeben. also dürftest du deinem Studio wohl vertrauen 
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*

Hallo
Bei der Kurzwahl 33311 Handelt es um die Firma Beamgate die SMS wird von Kunden von Beamgate verschickt nicht von der Firma Beamgate selbst. Nicht drauf antworten dann passiert nichts wenn doch es wird nur einmal 1,99 abgebucht. Es ist kein ABO.


----------



## Marco (7 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Nachricht von Fotodienst!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei der Kurzwahl 33311 Handelt es um die Firma Beamgate die SMS wird von Kunden von Beamgate verschickt nicht von der Firma Beamgate selbst. Nicht drauf antworten dann passiert nichts wenn doch es wird nur einmal 1,99 abgebucht. Es ist kein ABO.



Jaja Beamgate ist eine seriöse Firma und noch nie mit solchen, ich sage mal, fragwürdigen Methoden aufgefallen.

Und daher wurde ihr auch die Kurzwahl 33311 entzogen, siehe 

Gruß Marco


----------

